# Al and Almas



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Some big names have been charged!!

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... ion=sports

Hope it isnt a distraction for the game against the Steelers!

Bob


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Well you'd expect Smoot to be in the mix of it all, he is nothing special. Williams can go. Mckinnie has the ability to be great if he wants to be, so I would still take my chances with him for a little while yet.

You sure expect more off the field in your leader, and Culpepper clearly didn't get it done this year on or off the field. I didn't like pepper before this so I really dislike the guy even more now. I'd send em packin' and look for a future QB this offseason who has leadership. Funny how the Moss/Pepper deal worked out. This is supposed to be Daunte's team now? What a joke that turned out to be.

Go Brad Johnson!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What a waste of money.And I'm not saying that because I am a Vikings fan.

Moe Williams is charged because a topless woman did a lap dance on him.Culpepper becasue a nude woman did the same thing and he supposedly grabbed her butt.These allegations took over 300 hours of investigations.....what a waste of the counties money.

I mean anyone who has been in a strip joint has seen that.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I sure would have liked to help investigate for a few minutes of those 300 hours. That's about all I can afford to give the ballerina. Some guys sure have fun jobs.... :lol:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Ken,

If these clowns want to do such stuff in a strip club, in some cabin in the North woods or in some hotel suite, fine (except probably with respect to their spouses, that is). That they chose to do it in front of a bunch of people that apparantly didn't appreciate it (the boat crews), is criminal.

That they didn't actually consider that people they didn't know (the boat crews) might be offended or at a minimum rat them out to some expose' media thing, is moranic. Being moranic isn't criminal, but the level of moron all of this displays tells me a lot about overall wattage, judgment and leadership skills, especially Pepper.

Under the right system/coordinator, Pepper probably can wrack up big numbers again, ala '04. The extreme poor judgment he showed on this deal only highlights what has been more than a fair share of poor judgment on-field over the years, and I'd rather he was someone else's project next year.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan Bueide said:


> Under the right system/coordinator, Pepper probably can wrack up big numbers again, ala '04. The extreme poor judgment he showed on this deal only highlights what has been more than a fair share of poor judgment on-field over the years, and I'd rather he was someone else's project next year.


I don't understand the concept of considering getting caught doing something illegal or immoral to be a case of bad judgement or a mistake.

It's like the mayor of Duluth Herb Bergson using the "I made a terrible mistake" line after getting a DWI. Let's get serious, the terrible mistake was forgetting to use your turn signal or whatever simple driving error you made that got you pulled over. It wasn't the first time you got plastered and decided to drive, so why is it the first time you consider it a bad decision?

Relating to this b.s. is the fact that athletes and strippers seem to find themselves in the same proximity quite frequently. Always have, always will. What makes this any different? More than likely what makes it different is something like some of the Purple Pride forgot to hand a couple of the crew members their one hundred dollar bill for being cool about it.

That being said, I don't think you can relate these mistakes to any of Dante's on-field mishaps. In my opinion, you can relate them to possessing a low level of intelligence, which leads to his inability to read defensive secondaries. Not being able to read a defense from under center wasn't a problem a year ago when he had the most explosive receiver to ever play the game taking up 2 and sometimes 3 defenders. All he had to do was throw it as high and far as he could for Moss or make one check off to a wide open safety route. Now things aren't so simple.

By the way, me saying Dante is of below average intelligence isn't news to many people. Despite his abundance of talent, he was forced to go to the rather unknown University of Central Florida instead of one of the big, football crazed SEC schools (which are notorious for their academic leniency towards athletes) because he couldn't get past admissions with a 15 ACT.

There is no questioning his talent level. If you give him the brain of Tom Brady, Donovan McNabb, Peyton Manning, Brett Favre, Joe Montana, etc. he would have brought 1 or 2 Super Bowl championships to Minneapolis in the past five years.

That's just my opinion, and I know it doesn't mean Sh1t! :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Well if athletes wanna throw a party with some nude hotties fine, pretty much almost expected nowdays, but gee lets think about it, maybe we could do a homemade porn cruise on one of "our own" boats or at one of "our" mansions (former governors perhaps) where we won't get caught at least for a few years until the chamber maid gets fired. The whole thing is pretty embarrassing from a fans perspective. Maybe they all need to take a lesson from the local middle school trouble makers who actually know how to get away with a little mischief on the side. I honestly think last weeks charges were a HUGE distraction for the team and coaches to handle. They played with their heads totally up their a$$ from play one and the game plan was just as pathetic. Hmmmm, gee where have I heard that before? Off the field distraction = poor mental/physical performance on the field = a$$ whooping. Kiss the playoffs goodbye, I hope it was all worth it. I guess what gets me is that there is an offseason for this kinda crap, get it out of your system and come into camp on a mission for once!! Pepper was having a terrible year and in every interview he stands there with that same look and says "we just have to stick together and get through this" BS. When he did the act on the boat he may as well have said "I quite" right then and there. The way he was playing he should have volunteered to be the designated driver of the boat and cooked them all dinner. Someone standing on thin ice like he was should just walk back to shore, not walk closer to the open water. He's overrated, always was always will be. Without Moss he's as good as done. Look what a Brad Johnson has done. Put a little brain in your QB and wha la!!! :lol:


----------

